# I'm new here and a single mother of a child and interested in IUI DI



## Broody24 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey, nice to meet everyone. I haven't spoke to anyone yet but I've read other posts and everyone seems to be very welcoming to any subject or try to help.
I am currently a single mum to a gorgeous boy. 
I have been looking for mr right for the last god knows how long. I have definitely had my fare share of heartache.
The thing is to have a child the way most people do you need a man. Anyway ill stop blabbering I want another baby and I'm prepared to pay and have it done privately. I'm not thinking of doing it until next year anyway I need to save. So if there's anyone out there like me I'd love to chat to someone who's going through the same thing as me. Thanks for reading  xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi *Broody24*, just wanted to say welcome and best of luck x


----------

